# Add Sirius 2011 128i



## White05X3 (Jan 30, 2006)

I am considering purchasing a 2011 128i that does not already have Sirius installed. Is it possible to retrofit Sirius by changing head units? Sorry but I looked around and couldn't find an answer. Sorry in advance if I missed it and thank you for the patience with my stupid question!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

White05X3 said:


> I am considering purchasing a 2011 128i that does not already have Sirius installed. Is it possible to retrofit Sirius by changing head units? Sorry but I looked around and couldn't find an answer. Sorry in advance if I missed it and thank you for the patience with my stupid question!


If that 128i has iDrive then the Sirius tuner needs only to be activated by the dealer for some $400. No parts needed unless this is a Convertible.


----------



## White05X3 (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you very much for the quick reply! It is a Coupe without iDrive but with BMW Assist/BT and 6FL.

I spent some time on realoem and there are a TON of different radios. Based on what I see there, it looks like a change of head unit gets me Sirius. But I am seeking some expert guidance.

Thanks again.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

White05X3 said:


> Thank you very much for the quick reply! *It is a Coupe without iDrive* but with BMW Assist/BT and 6FL.
> 
> I spent some time on realoem and there are a TON of different radios. Based on what I see there, it looks like a change of head unit gets me Sirius. But I am seeking some expert guidance.
> 
> Thanks again.


The only expert guidance will be given by your local dealer, as RealOEM database stops at 01/10 (MY2010) production; you are not going to find MY2011 P/N there.

The correct MY2011 OEM HU P/N with Sirius built in is at the dealer, they will find it based on your VIN. And to install that new OEM HU there are also _conditions_, depending of particular options installed in your car. If those certain options are not installed in your car the retrofit will not be possible according to the latest BMW documents regarding the built in Sirius tuner. There is also a coding session (including the load of enable codes/FSC into your new radio) that will need to be performed in your car for this feature to integrate into all your car modules.

So this is not as easy as swapping OEM HU. Contact your dealer for the exact details.


----------



## White05X3 (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks much Technic! I am now convinced to just order a car the way I want it instead of taking what's on the ground.

The advice is much appreciated!


----------

